
Why Fabs Worry About Equipment Tool Parts - mrwaferresist
https://semiengineering.com/wanted-more-fab-tool-part-standards/
======
mrwaferresist
As chipmakers ramp up the next wave of processes and grapple with how to
reduce defect levels, they are encountering problems from an unlikely
source—components inside of the fab equipment.

